# How to clean plants



## ScutigeraJine (Sep 8, 2017)

As the title says, How do I clean plants & twigs from outside, I live near central park and I want to use some twigs from there inside my breeding tank & future kukulcania tank, I usually leave them in hot & soapy water for 24hrs, the park managers don't spray pesticides often due to wildlife but I personally feel like I don't get all the nasties off.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 9, 2017)

Short answer: you can't. Some pesticides, especially those used on trees, are designed to stay where they are sprayed and are highly resistant to weather - non water soluble, to protect the trees from bark boring beetles and the like.
To test, grind some twigs up in water like in a blender, strain and spray on some test victim bugs. No unusual deaths=safe. Everybody goes toes up in a few minutes: throw your blender away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2017)

You should have nothing to worry about taking them straight out of the park and into your terr.  I find it odd that pesticides are even used at a park(?), other than to keep mosquitos count down and fire ant control.  Pesticides are biodegradable today, they all have been but there are a relatively few that create more long-term problems, like DDT.  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/pesticides-nonbiodegradable-33942.html


----------



## ScutigeraJine (Sep 9, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> You should have nothing to worry about taking them straight out of the park and into your terr.  I find it odd that pesticides are even used at a park(?), other than to keep mosquitos count down and fire ant control.  Pesticides are biodegradable today, they all have been but there are a relatively few that create more long-term problems, like DDT.  http://homeguides.sfgate.com/pesticides-nonbiodegradable-33942.html


The pesticides are sprayed near the ball parks & other heavily populated areas, other than that they leave the rest of the park alone since bats,birds,spiders,etc keep the other bugs in check.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 9, 2017)

Galapoheros said:


> Pesticides are biodegradable today, they all have been but there are a relatively few that create more long-term problems,


Not intending to contradict you or start a discussion but that is purely the load of cow pies the pesticide company lobbyists are tossing around. Yes, they are biodegradable. But going by their definitions, so it granite. clorpyrifros, organophosphates, typify this load of manure. Hive die offs weeks after sprayings but one example.

I tested this, am testing this myself. I sprayed a rag with Chaindrite 6 weeks ago and draped it over the telephone line which the ants use to gain access to our house. Full exposure to wind, rain and sun. The ants are still dying. Crossing the rag, coming into the bathroom, and each morning, more dead and dying ants.

The versions of pesticides they use to treat trees has supplements to resist or kill pests for an entire season.

But all that aside, as the OP described, the sprayings around the ball field probably will have negligible effect on the twigs.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 9, 2017)

Another disturbing example. They lay perforated pipes along side the footings when they build houses here. Then inject a pesticide into the pipes. One injection is good for a year against termites and ants. I don't know what the pesticide is as the labels were all in Thai. The only word I was able to read was Monsanto. It smelled the same as Chaindrite-Dursban


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't see much contradiction and won't go further to derail.  That stuff you saw probably is Chaindrite, I read it is popular there.


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 10, 2017)

ScutigeraJine said:


> The pesticides are sprayed near the ball parks & other heavily populated areas, other than that they leave the rest of the park alone since bats,birds,spiders,etc keep the other bugs in check.


Then you're probably fine, IMO. I'd go for the place farthest from sprays, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Sep 15, 2017)

Every time I glance at the post header I visualize somebody on their knees beside a bathtub wrestling with a reluctant potted plant that is trying to crawl out or even climb on the owners head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ScutigeraJine (Sep 15, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Every time I glance at the post header I visualize somebody on their knees beside a bathtub wrestling with a reluctant potted plant that is trying to crawl out or even climb on the owners head.


jfc it does


----------

